

How to Hire Insanely Great Employees - brooksbp
http://www.folklore.org/StoryView.py?project=Macintosh&story=How_to_Hire_Insanely_Great_Employees.txt&topic=Recruiting&sortOrder=Sort%20by%20Date&detail=medium

======
geebee
I suspect the guy in the back was being a smartass. After all, if A hires A,
and B hires C, how do you end up with B's in the company in the first place?
It's the sort of unreachable condition that your typical computer geek just
can't resist pointing out.

Eh, maybe A's or C's become B's while they're at the company.

------
ovi256
Folklore.org classic. Beside the obvious comic value, it shows the depth of
insight Jobs had even at that age.

